# (US) Army Fields New, Better M4, M16 Magazine



## Crusader74 (Dec 16, 2009)

From ARES:

The Army has begun fielding 500,000 of a projected 7 million new 5.56mm 30-round Improved Magazines for the service’s fleet of M16 and M4 weapons that PEO Soldier says will deliver “a significant increase in reliability for the battle-tested M16 and M4 weapons systems…the Improved Magazine effectively reduces the risk of magazine-related stoppages by more than 50 percent compared to the older magazine variants."
.................
Continued;

http://www.aviationweek.com/aw/blog...79a7Post:0043877e-64cc-4ecf-b0f8-dae747de80fe
(with a computer model of how the new system works, 



)


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 16, 2009)

Wasn't this the same thing SOCOM said about the Tango Down ACR mags ?  :uhh: 

I gave mine to Polar Bear.  They didn't work in my AR bodies.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Dec 16, 2009)

So this isn't the HK steel one?  I bought a bunch of Mag-Pul ones that seem pretty good.  The only ones I've ever had work 100% were GI 20-rounders.


----------



## FNULNU (Dec 16, 2009)

The HK's are spendy.  I doubt the army sprung for 7 million of those.  I replaced the followers in all my old mags with the mag-pul followers and they are pretty dependable.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 16, 2009)

I run PMag and nothing else! The Army is retarded if they did not go with the PMag IMO, I bet they just went with another crappy GI improved follower and spring...


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 16, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> I run PMag and nothing else! The Army is retarded if they did not go with the PMag IMO, I bet they just went with another crappy GI improved follower and spring...



The follower in the graphic looked like the magpul followers I bought.


----------



## Florida173 (Dec 20, 2009)

Since getting my PMags I will never go back.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 20, 2009)

FNULNU said:


> The HK's are spendy.  I doubt the army sprung for 7 million of those.  I replaced the followers in all my old mags with the mag-pul followers and they are pretty dependable.



My Guard unit bought a bunch of H&K mags, they sucked.  Army LNO came down from Lansing with PMAG's; those were great.  I'd replace all my personal mags with PMAG's if I could afford it.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Dec 20, 2009)

What was wrong with your H&K mags?  I've used them and other than being damn heavy, they're good in my book.  I do prefer the PMags though (but they are not authorized for work use).


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 20, 2009)

AssadUSMC said:


> What was wrong with your H&K mags?  I've used them and other than being damn heavy, they're good in my book.  I do prefer the PMags though *(but they are not authorized for work use).*


 
We tested HK mags and never found anything wrong with them/ besides heavy and if you dropped them a few times they need to be replaced. Why are PMAG's not authorized for worky? You must have a "super star" in charge... As SOWT said you can get MAGPUL followers and they are GTG, then put wolf springs in... The GI mag bodiesare shit and break all the time, but they will work okay with the right gutts....


----------



## AssadUSMC (Dec 21, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> Why are PMAG's not authorized for worky? You must have a "super star" in charge...


 
We have a mega-bureaucracy with our customer.  Of course, what they don't know won't hurt them... ;)


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 21, 2009)

AssadUSMC said:


> What was wrong with your H&K mags?  I've used them and other than being damn heavy, they're good in my book.  I do prefer the PMags though (but they are not authorized for work use).



Lots of feed failures, causing stoppages.
Some of it was neebie mistakes (31 rds into a 30 rd mag) but the GI mags and MagPul mags worked when A1C Dipshit overloaded them.


----------



## Pete S (Dec 23, 2009)

If they aren't getting PMags they're wasting money.

GI Mags aren't bad, but they aren't treated like a consumable piece of gear. 
They wear out.
Parts need to be replaced.
Completely new mags don't need to be bought all the time.


----------



## surgicalcric (Dec 23, 2009)

Funny magazine story...

A few months ago I was teaching a SFBCC (Special Forces Basic Combat Course- its for Group support guys and a really good course for those who dont get to attend SFAUC) for the 3/20th SFG(A) guys.  Each class we invite the command element of Ft McClellan NGTC who generally send a couple O's and NCO's to embarrass themselves on the range.  Well on the first day of the course, this particular soldier (O-4) was loading mags, well as I waled by he said; "Sarge, I have always wondered and asked several other people recently why the HK mags are stamped '5.56x45' yet they only hold 30 rounds."  I laughed out loud as I explained it to him...  

This wasnt the last time we got a good laugh out of the Major during the course.


----------



## Whiplash (Dec 23, 2009)

Yea I wonder when the Marines will see these


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 24, 2009)

Funny, the AR15 enthusiast has been enjoy "self leveling followers" and " larger springs" for years with PMAG's and Lancers and USGI's replaced with the Magpul followers and springs, and now the military say's "New and better followers and magazines" 

I realize that soldiers are being given permission to purchase their own PMAGs, but why does it take years before someone catches on to what the simple civillian market has been enjoying for years ?? :uhh: 

Don't wast your money on H&K mags.  Their too damned expensive compared to PMAG's and Lancers.  

If your shooting 6.8 SPC then you'll have to purchase those specific mags.  Barret M468 mags are the best, but at a price to the civillian market of $49 per magazine.  You can load them to a full 30 rounds and still seat the mag on a closed bolt without any failures to feed.  At least with an LWRC M6A2 6.8 SPC. 

My .02


----------

